# Solved: error message "usbstor.inf old or missing"



## Geeezer (May 1, 2007)

Trying to install software on my Gateway Media Center with XP sp2 for a new " HP Photosmart C5180" printer. Software won't install. Error message says: "required section not found in the inf ". Tried all the "tech supports". Ready to return the printer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Go to the HP site and download the most recent software/drivers. This is always a good idea when buying hardware since they often ship older versions.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1153481&lang=en


----------



## Geeezer (May 1, 2007)

Elvandil, Thanks for the info, but I have already tried that. The software they list is the same version I have on the CD that came with the printer. I was wondering where I can find an updated Usbstor.inf file to install on my computer. Thanks again for the reply....Geeezer


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I somehow doubt that the usbstor.inf file is really the problem, but here's a copy of it. It could be corrupted. This file does have an HP section. Paste the text between the lines to a Notepad window and save as usbstor.inf and put it in your C:\Windows\Inf folder.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=USB
ClassGUID={36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
provider=%MSFT%
LayoutFile=LAYOUT.INF
DriverVer=07/01/2001,5.1.2600.0

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect = *

[Manufacturer]
; sorted by VID
%Generic.Mfg%=Generic
%Mitsumi.Mfg%=Mitsumi
%HP.Mfg%=HP
%NEC.Mfg%=NEC
%SMSC.Mfg%=SMSC
%IBM.Mfg%=IBM
%IOData.Mfg%=IOData
%FujiFilm.Mfg%=FujiFilm
%ScanLogic.Mfg%=ScanLogic
%Panasonic.Mfg%=Panasonic
%SCM.Mfg%=SCM
%Sony.Mfg%=Sony
%YEData.Mfg%=YEData
%Iomega.Mfg%=Iomega
%LaCie.Mfg%=LaCie
%TEAC.Mfg%=TEAC
%Hagiwara.Mfg%=Hagiwara
%Imation.Mfg%=Imation
%SanDisk.Mfg%=SanDisk
%Casio.Mfg%=Casio
%DioGraphy.Mfg%=DioGraphy
%M-Sys.Mfg%=M-Sys
%Addonics.Mfg%=Addonics
%OnSpec.Mfg%=OnSpec

[Generic]
%GenericBulkOnly.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\Class_08&SubClass_02&Prot_50
%GenericBulkOnly.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\Class_08&SubClass_05&Prot_50
%GenericBulkOnly.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\Class_08&SubClass_06&Prot_50

[Mitsumi]
%USB\VID_03EE&PID_0000.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_03EE&PID_0000
%USB\VID_03EE&PID_6901.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_03EE&PID_6901

[HP]
%USB\VID_03F0&PID_0107.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_03F0&PID_0107
%USB\VID_03F0&PID_2001.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_03F0&PID_2001
%USB\VID_03F0&PID_4002.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_03F0&PID_4002
%USB\VID_03F0&PID_6102.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_03F0&PID_6102

[NEC]
%USB\VID_0409&PID_002C.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0409&PID_002C
%USB\VID_0409&PID_0040.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_0409&PID_0040

[SMSC]
%USB\VID_0424&PID_0FDC.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_0424&PID_0FDC

[IBM]
%USB\VID_04B3&PID_4427.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04B3&PID_4427

[IOData]
%USB\VID_04BB&PID_0301.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_04BB&PID_0301

[FujiFilm]
%USB\VID_04CB&PID_0100.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_04CB&PID_0100

[ScanLogic]
%USB\VID_04CE&PID_0002.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04CE&PID_0002

[Panasonic]
%USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B01.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B01
%USB\VID_04DA&PID_1B00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_04DA&PID_1B00
%USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B03.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B03

[SCM]
%USB\VID_04E6&PID_0001.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_04E6&PID_0001
%USB\VID_04E6&PID_0002.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04E6&PID_0002
%USB\VID_04E6&PID_000A.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04E6&PID_000A
%USB\VID_04E6&PID_0101.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_04E6&PID_0101

[Sony]
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0022.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_054C&PID_0022
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0023.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_054C&PID_0023
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0024.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_054C&PID_0024
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0025.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_054C&PID_0025
%USB\VID_054C&PID_002C.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_054C&PID_002C
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0032.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI_NR, USB\VID_054C&PID_0032
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0037.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_054C&PID_0037
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0046.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_054C&PID_0046
%USB\VID_054C&PID_004A.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_054C&PID_004A
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0056.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI_NR, USB\VID_054C&PID_0056
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0058.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_054C&PID_0058
%USB\VID_054C&PID_0069.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI_NR, USB\VID_054C&PID_0069

[YEData]
%USB\VID_057B&PID_0000.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_057B&PID_0000
%USB\VID_057B&PID_0001.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_057B&PID_0001
%USB\VID_057B&PID_0010.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_057B&PID_0010

[Iomega]
%USB\VID_059B&PID_0001.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_059B&PID_0001
%USB\VID_059B&PID_0030.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_059B&PID_0030
%USB\VID_059B&PID_0031.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_059B&PID_0031
%USB\VID_059B&PID_0032.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_059B&PID_0032
%USB\VID_059B&PID_0060.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_059B&PID_0060

[LaCie]
%USB\VID_059F&PID_A601.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_059F&PID_A601
%USB\VID_059F&PID_A602.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_059F&PID_A602

[TEAC]
%USB\VID_0644&PID_0000.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CBI, USB\VID_0644&PID_0000
%USB\VID_0644&PID_1000.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0644&PID_1000

[Hagiwara]
%USB\VID_0693&PID_0002.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_0002
%USB\VID_0693&PID_0003.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_0003
%USB\VID_0693&PID_0005.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_0005
%USB\VID_0693&PID_0006.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_0006
%USB\VID_0693&PID_0007&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_0007&MI_00
%USB\VID_0693&PID_000A.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0693&PID_000A

[Imation]
%USB\VID_0718&PID_0002.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0718&PID_0002
%USB\VID_0718&PID_0003&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0718&PID_0003&MI_00

[SanDisk]
%USB\VID_0781&PID_0001.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_0781&PID_0001
%USB\VID_0781&PID_0002&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0781&PID_0002&MI_00
%USB\VID_0781&PID_0100.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_CB, USB\VID_0781&PID_0100

[Casio]
%USB\VID_07CF&PID_1001.DeviceDesc%=QV2KUX, USB\VID_07CF&PID_1001

[DioGraphy]
%USB\VID_0892&PID_0101.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0892&PID_0101

[M-Sys]
%USB\VID_08EC&PID_0010.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_08EC&PID_0010

[Addonics]
%USB\VID_0BF6&PID_1234.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0BF6&PID_1234
%USB\VID_0BF6&PID_0103.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_0BF6&PID_0103

[OnSpec]
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_0102.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_0102
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_0103.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_0103
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_1234.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_1234
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_B004.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_B004
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_B200&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_B200&MI_00
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_B204&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_B204&MI_00
%USB\VID_55AA&PID_B207&MI_00.DeviceDesc%=USBSTOR_BULK, USB\VID_55AA&PID_B207&MI_00

[PreCopySection]
HKR,,NoSetupUI,,1

[DestinationDirs]
USBSTOR.CopyList = 10, system32\drivers
QV2KUX.CopyList = 10, system32\drivers

; Bulk-Only Specific Sections
;
[USBSTOR_BULK.NT]
CopyFiles=USBSTOR.CopyList
AddReg=USBSTOR_BULK.AddReg

[USBSTOR_BULK.NT.Services]
Addservice = USBSTOR, 0x00000002, USBSTOR.AddService

; CBI Specific Sections
;
[USBSTOR_CBI.NT]
CopyFiles=USBSTOR.CopyList
AddReg=USBSTOR_CBI.AddReg

[USBSTOR_CBI.NT.Services]
Addservice = USBSTOR, 0x00000002, USBSTOR.AddService

; CB Specific Sections
;
[USBSTOR_CB.NT]
CopyFiles=USBSTOR.CopyList
AddReg=USBSTOR_CB.AddReg

[USBSTOR_CB.NT.Services]
Addservice = USBSTOR, 0x00000002, USBSTOR.AddService

; CBI Non-Removable Specific Sections
;
[USBSTOR_CBI_NR.NT]
CopyFiles=USBSTOR.CopyList
AddReg=USBSTOR_CBI.AddReg,USBSTOR_NR.AddReg

[USBSTOR_CBI_NR.NT.Services]
Addservice = USBSTOR, 0x00000002, USBSTOR.AddService

[USBSTOR_CBI_NR.NT.HW]
DelReg = USBSTOR_CBI_NR.DelReg

[USBSTOR_CBI_NR.DelReg]
HKR,,"LowerFilters"

; QV2KUX specific sections
[QV2KUX.NT]
Needs=USBSTOR_CB.NT
CopyFiles=QV2KUX.CopyList

[QV2KUX_Filter_Reg]
HKR,,"LowerFilters",0x00010000,"QV2KUX"

[QV2KUX.NT.HW]
Addreg=QV2KUX_Filter_Reg

[QV2KUX.NT.Services]
Needs=USBSTOR_CB.NT.Services
Addservice = QV2KUX, , QV2KUX.AddService

[QV2KUX.AddService]
DisplayName = %QV2KUX.SvcDesc%
ServiceType = 1 ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER
StartType = 3 ; SERVICE_DEMAND_START
ErrorControl = 1 ; SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL
ServiceBinary = %12%\qv2kux.sys
LoadOrderGroup = PnP Filter

[QV2KUX.CopyList]
qv2kux.sys

; Registry Sections
;
[USBSTOR_BULK.AddReg]
HKR,,DriverFlags,0x00010001,0x00000001

[USBSTOR_CBI.AddReg]
HKR,,DriverFlags,0x00010001,0x00000002

[USBSTOR_CB.AddReg]
HKR,,DriverFlags,0x00010001,0x00000003

[USBSTOR_NR.AddReg]
HKR,,NonRemovable,0x00010001,0x00000001

; Common Sections
;
[USBSTOR.AddService]
DisplayName = %USBSTOR.SvcDesc%
ServiceType = 1
StartType = 3
ErrorControl = 1
ServiceBinary = %12%\USBSTOR.SYS

; Windows 2000 Copy List Section
;
[USBSTOR.CopyList]
USBSTOR.SYS

[Strings]
MSFT="Microsoft"

Generic.Mfg = "Compatible USB storage device"
GenericBulkOnly.DeviceDesc = "USB Mass Storage Device"

Mitsumi.Mfg = "Mitsumi Electronics, Corp."
USB\VID_03EE&PID_0000.DeviceDesc = "Mitsumi USB CD-R/RW Drive"
USB\VID_03EE&PID_6901.DeviceDesc = "Mitsumi USB Floppy"

HP.Mfg = "Hewlett-Packard"
USB\VID_03F0&PID_0107.DeviceDesc = "HP USB CD-Writer Plus"
USB\VID_03F0&PID_2001.DeviceDesc = "HP USB Floppy"
USB\VID_03F0&PID_4002.DeviceDesc = "Hewlett-Packard Digital Camera"
USB\VID_03F0&PID_6102.DeviceDesc = "Hewlett-Packard Digital Camera"

NEC.Mfg = "NEC Systems"
USB\VID_0409&PID_002C.DeviceDesc = "NEC Clik!-USB Drive"
USB\VID_0409&PID_0040.DeviceDesc = "NEC USB Floppy"

SMSC.Mfg = "Standard Microsystems Corporation"
USB\VID_0424&PID_0FDC.DeviceDesc = "SMSC USB Floppy"

IBM.Mfg = "IBM"
USB\VID_04B3&PID_4427.DeviceDesc = "IBM USB CD-ROM Drive"

IOData.Mfg = "I-O Data Device, Inc."
USB\VID_04BB&PID_0301.DeviceDesc = "USB Storage Device"

FujiFilm.Mfg = "FujiFilm"
USB\VID_04CB&PID_0100.DeviceDesc = "FujiFilm FinePix Digital Camera"

ScanLogic.Mfg = "ScanLogic Corporation"
USB\VID_04CE&PID_0002.DeviceDesc = "ScanLogic USB Storage Device"

Panasonic.Mfg = "Panasonic"
USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B01.DeviceDesc = "Panasonic USB CD-R/RW Drive"
USB\VID_04DA&PID_1B00.DeviceDesc = "USB Reader Writer for SD Memory Card"
USB\VID_04DA&PID_0B03.DeviceDesc = "Panasonic USB SuperDisk 240MB"

SCM.Mfg = "SCM Microsystems"
USB\VID_04E6&PID_0001.DeviceDesc = "USB ATAPI Storage Device"
USB\VID_04E6&PID_0002.DeviceDesc = "USB SCSI Storage Device"
USB\VID_04E6&PID_000A.DeviceDesc = "USB CompactFlash Reader"
USB\VID_04E6&PID_0101.DeviceDesc = "USB ATAPI Storage Device"

Sony.Mfg = "Sony Corporation"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0010.DeviceDesc = "Sony Digital Camera"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0022.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB HiFD Drive"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0023.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB CD-R/RW Drive"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0024.DeviceDesc = "Sony Mavica Digital Still Camera"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0025.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB Memory Stick Walkman"
USB\VID_054C&PID_002C.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB Floppy"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0032.DeviceDesc = "Sony Memory Stick Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0037.DeviceDesc = "Sony MG Memory Stick Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0046.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB Network Walkman"
USB\VID_054C&PID_004A.DeviceDesc = "Sony USB Memory Stick Hi-Fi System"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0056.DeviceDesc = "Sony MG Memory Stick Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0058.DeviceDesc = "Sony MG Memory Stick CLIE"
USB\VID_054C&PID_0069.DeviceDesc = "Sony Memory Stick Reader/Writer"

YEData.Mfg = "Y-E Data, Inc."
USB\VID_057B&PID_0000.DeviceDesc = "Y-E Data USB Floppy"
USB\VID_057B&PID_0001.DeviceDesc = "Y-E Data USB Floppy"
USB\VID_057B&PID_0010.DeviceDesc = "Y-E Data USB Memory Stick Reader"

Iomega.Mfg = "Iomega Corporation"
USB\VID_059B&PID_0001.DeviceDesc = "Iomega USB Zip 100"
USB\VID_059B&PID_0030.DeviceDesc = "Iomega USB Zip 250"
USB\VID_059B&PID_0031.DeviceDesc = "Iomega USB Zip 100"
USB\VID_059B&PID_0032.DeviceDesc = "Iomega USB Bus Powered Zip 250"
USB\VID_059B&PID_0060.DeviceDesc = "Iomega USB Click!Dock"

LaCie.Mfg = "LaCie"
USB\VID_059F&PID_A601.DeviceDesc = "LaCie USB Hard Drive"
USB\VID_059F&PID_A602.DeviceDesc = "LaCie USB CD-R/RW Drive"

TEAC.Mfg = "TEAC Corporation"
USB\VID_0644&PID_0000.DeviceDesc = "TEAC USB Floppy"
USB\VID_0644&PID_1000.DeviceDesc = "TEAC USB CD-ROM Drive"

Hagiwara.Mfg = "Hagiwara Sys-Com Co., Ltd."
USB\VID_0693&PID_0002.DeviceDesc = "USB SmartMedia Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_0693&PID_0003.DeviceDesc = "USB CompactFlash Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_0693&PID_0005.DeviceDesc = "USB Dual Slot Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_0693&PID_0006.DeviceDesc = "USB SM PCCard R/W and SPD"
USB\VID_0693&PID_0007&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "FlashGate ME (Authenticated)"
USB\VID_0693&PID_000A.DeviceDesc = "USB SDCard/MMC Reader/Writer"

Imation.Mfg = "Imation Corp."
USB\VID_0718&PID_0002.DeviceDesc = "Imation SuperDisk USB 120MB"
USB\VID_0718&PID_0003&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "Imation SuperDisk USB 120MB (Authenticated)"

SanDisk.Mfg = "SanDisk Corporation"
USB\VID_0781&PID_0001.DeviceDesc = "SanDisk USB ImageMate"
USB\VID_0781&PID_0002&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "SanDisk USB ImageMate (Authenticated)"
USB\VID_0781&PID_0100.DeviceDesc = "SanDisk USB ImageMate Multimedia Card Reader"

Casio.Mfg = "Casio"
USB\VID_07CF&PID_1001.DeviceDesc = "Casio Digital Camera"
QV2KUX.SvcDesc="Casio Digital Camera"

DioGraphy.Mfg = "DioGraphy Inc."
USB\VID_0892&PID_0101.DeviceDesc = "DioGraphy USB Smartdio Reader/Writer"

M-Sys.Mfg = "M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers Ltd."
USB\VID_08EC&PID_0010.DeviceDesc = "DiskOnKey USB personal storage device"

Addonics.Mfg = "Addonics Technologies"
USB\VID_0BF6&PID_1234.DeviceDesc = "Addonics USB Storage Device"
USB\VID_0BF6&PID_0103.DeviceDesc = "Addonics USB Storage Device"

OnSpec.Mfg = "OnSpec Electronic Inc."
USB\VID_55AA&PID_0015.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB Hard Drive"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_0102.DeviceDesc = "USB SuperDisk"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_0103.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB IDE Hard Drive"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_1234.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB CD-R/RW Drive"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_B004.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB MMC/SD Reader/Writer"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_B200&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB Compact Flash Reader (Authenticated)"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_B204&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB MMC/ SD Reader (Authenticated)"
USB\VID_55AA&PID_B207&MI_00.DeviceDesc = "OnSpec USB Memory Stick Reader (Authenticated)"

USBSTOR.SvcDesc = "USB Mass Storage Driver"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geeezer (May 1, 2007)

Elvandil, I replaced my file (usbstor) with the one you posted. Guess what ????, worked like a charm !! I was able to load the software and everything seems to be great. Can't believe I wasted all the time talking to "tech" support at HP, Gateway and MS. Should have come here first. Thanks for your help, really appreciate your time and advice.... Geeezer...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You're welcome. It seems that from the error message that something being wrong with the inf would have occurred to them.

You can mark the thread "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

